# tv sin sonido



## JOSE LUIS VEIZAGA (Sep 30, 2006)

tengo el gemelo de mi televisor de 28 samsung que no tiene sonido en el ¿sintonisador ?porque  en el conector de audio y video si puedo sacar sonido pero no de la conexion de antena '''' alguien me puede indicar que es lo que tengo que cambiar  porque ya le cambie hasta el sintonisador````


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 1, 2006)

primero busca el esquema 

https://www.eserviceinfo.com/

Ahora busca una radio a PILAS de esas baratas y le sacas el audio ya sea por la toma de auriculares o los altavos. Con un cable a masa y otro cable con un condensador electrolitico de unos 10uf.

Busca un integrado cerca del sintonizador, suele haber un resonador de 5.5MHz es com un condensador cuadradito de tres patillas.

Cuando lo encuentres bajate el datasheet, si has acertado debe salirte una parte del integrado que pone audio FM. en la salida le pones la radio, en teoria debera oirse, si no, debes seguir el circuito hasta que se oiga para determinar donde falla.

La otra forma es ak reves empiezas en el altavos y vas tirando hacia atras, buscando los datasheet para poder continuar.


----------

